# Need medication advice



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I seem to be having a number of problems all at the same time

I have a Koran angel who had a cloudy eye, so I did a freshwater dip and I think I noticed flukes come off him, so I freshwater dipped the rest of my fish too, but didnt notice anything come off them

I added melafix to help clear up the infection and that seemed to help clear it up

I went to nafb and explained what I found and they gave me a yellow powder to dose the tank and they said it would help clear anything else up and its what they use on their tanks

So things got better, the koran is looking like his old self but now I'm noticing my porcupine puffer, clown trigger and juvi emperor angel have ick

Ick doesn't scare me so long as water quality is good, but I want to treat with cupramine ( i have some still from before)

Should I wait a while before adding carbon to remove the other meds first, deal with the flukes or add it now and then dose copper?

Ammonia, nitrite and nitrates are 0

It's a fowlr tank, no inverts etc

Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

NAFB probably gave you furan-2, but ask to be sure.

No probelm mixing copper and furan.


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok I'm starting to get pissed off

What in God's name is on my clown trigger?

The tank has been dosed with cupramine for 9 days now and hes getting worse not better

Plus he he this white stuff inside his mouth...

I just dont get what's happening with him, if this is velvet, shouldn't the cupramine take care of it?

I'm going to do a 50% water change tonight and re add the copper

I'm pretty sure the puffer still has ick..but apparently that's normal

If anyone can tell me what's on my trigger I'd appreciate it

Btw, the trigger is swimming around, eats like a champ

Since I'm dosing copper I cant tell what the ammonia is at, but nitrite is at 0

Anyways, appreciate the advise 






























Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

This is for sure white spot, might lead to fungus later. If all fish tank, you can treat with any medication, if you have skimmer turn it off...But if with mix coral then, you have check for medication that will not harm the coral but still you need to turn off the skimmer. I know its very upsetting, gone thru this kind of issues before. But the healing process is slow, might take a couple of weeks...


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Lost both my puffer and trigger yesterday 

Very frustrating since I had my water tested by NAFB and everything is perfect...better than my reef tank actually

They seem to think that it was fungal and not white spot that did them in with combination of cupramine causing a little too much stress for the poor guys

Every one else seems ok for now and I'm removing the copper via cuprisorb and carbon

Fingers crossed no more deaths 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Sry for the loss. with that much of the slime coat sloughing off, its very difficult for the fish's to maintain osmoregulation; added stress to the system.

The fungus is a secondary infection taking advantage of a food source (sloughed slime coat) and mycellial infiltration (fungus roots per se) and the myriad of compounds they secrete.

As trite as it sounds, it happens to the best of us and sad reality of this hobby.


----------

